# Problem: Stopping a recording



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

When I was recording the news in my area cause my brother and friend were on there for a event in my area. Well when I tired to stop the recording using the stop button on the remote it just brought up the channel information (not the program info) and said "live TV" like it was not recording anything. But when I went into my DVR list it showed the news was recording. I had to select the news and then select "Stop Rec" 

Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

EVAC41 said:


> When I was recording the news in my area cause my brother and friend were on there for a event in my area. Well when I tired to stop the recording using the stop button on the remote it just brought up the channel information (not the program info) and said "live TV" like it was not recording anything. But when I went into my DVR list it showed the news was recording. I had to select the news and then select "Stop Rec"
> 
> Has anyone had this problem?


Yes.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

EVAC41 said:


> When I was recording the news in my area cause my brother and friend were on there for a event in my area. Well when I tired to stop the recording using the stop button on the remote it just brought up the channel information (not the program info) and said "live TV" like it was not recording anything. But when I went into my DVR list it showed the news was recording. I had to select the news and then select "Stop Rec"
> 
> Has anyone had this problem?


This is the correct way to stop a recording in progress. The "stop" button relates to stop playback, not stop recording.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ken Green said:


> This is the correct way to stop a recording in progress. The "stop" button relates to stop playback, not stop recording.


Not true. While in record mode, the stop button will bring up the dialog box informing you that you have requested to stop recording and switch to live mode. 
On a couple of occasions, this has not worked on my ViP622. I had to do what the OP did to stop recording.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

An easy way to stop a recording is to simply change channels, up or down with the arrow key. It will ask you if you want to stop the recording, just tell it yes. Of course you will have to return to the the original channel if you want to still watch it.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

To stop a recording just go to the DVR menu and select the option to stop recording. The stop button now refers the playback not the recording function.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Gilitar said:


> To stop a recording just go to the DVR menu and select the option to stop recording. The stop button now refers the playback not the recording function.


Maybe that's the way your system works, but not mine. Pressing Stop will ask if you want to stop recording, provided you are recording at the time.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Not true. While in record mode, the stop button will bring up the dialog box informing you that you have requested to stop recording and switch to live mode.
> On a couple of occasions, this has not worked on my ViP622. I had to do what the OP did to stop recording.





TulsaOK said:


> Maybe that's the way your system works, but not mine. Pressing Stop will ask if you want to stop recording, provided you are recording at the time.


This only occurs when you are viewing the same channel which the DVR is recording at the time.
If you are viewing another channel, which is not being recorded, the STOP button is inactive, and will just bring up the information banner for the channel you are on.

Also, the channel up/down only occurs when you channel up/down from the channel actively being recorded, and the request presents a potential conflict. As example, if a OTA channel is being recorded, and another OTA channel is requested for live viewing.

The correct and provided function to stop a recording-in-progress is through the DVR Menu. All others are conflict-based solutions.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ken Green said:


> The correct and provided function to stop a recording-in-progress is through the DVR Menu. All others are conflict-based solutions.


If you are watching the program being recorded and press Stop; where's the conflict? Seems to me if it works, it's correct.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> If you are watching the program being recorded and press Stop; where's the conflict? Seems to me if it works, it's correct.


It that case, there is no conflict, Tulsa. The "stop" button on the DISH universal remote keypad is a function of any recording-in-progress, or playback event, be it on the DISH DVR, or any active auxiliary machine assigned to the universal DISH remote, VCR, DVD Player, etc. It is only a function of the DISH DVR when the DISH DVR is being used, and the same event is being viewed, just as it would be for any other assigned recording/playback device.

It is otherwise inactive, which is why if you press stop while viewing a different live channel than the one being recorded, the info banner appears...much like pressing cancel when there is nothing to cancel.

Perhaps best explained this way...if you had a VCR programmed into your DISH remote, were recording an event to the VCR, and had the DISH remote in SAT mode...if you pressed stop, the VCR would not stop its recording of the event. 

EDITED TO ADD: Pressing the stop button while in delayed (time-shifted) viewing, will release the buffer back to Live TV.


----------

